
GPS jumps of -13.7 us? - bigiain
https://www.febo.com/pipermail/time-nuts/2016-January/095692.html
======
bigiain
Cynical prediction: A trillion or so dollars just moved around various stock
exchanges arbitraging between GPS timebased and non-GPS timebased
stockmarkets...

~~~
dzdt
Time arbitrage is mostly at the millisecond time scale, not microsecond. For
instance there is massive investment in microwave data transmission between
New York and Chicago. Microwaves in air go close to speed of light in vacuum,
while the more typical fiberoptic data links are at the speed of light in
glass, about 30-some percent slower. The microwave links beat the fiberoptic
by about 2 milliseconds on New York to Chicago, which is enough to arbitrage
between markets located in those places.

------
mmosta
SVN 23 was decommissioned on the 25th

[http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?Do=gpsShowNanu&num=2016008](http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?Do=gpsShowNanu&num=2016008)

------
cat-dev-null
For reporting actual, demonstrable GPS constellation errors only (not
equipment or user issues):

mailto:pnt.office@gps.gov

via [http://www.gps.gov/support/contact/](http://www.gps.gov/support/contact/)

(Folks at shops like Trimble and Garmin already have contacts within their
respective orgs, so employees should try to work with their channels where
possible.)

------
steve19
How often does this kind of thing happen? and what are the practical
consequences?

